

Why Are Our Programs Still Represented by Flat Files? - rickasaur
http://www.atalasoft.com/cs/blogs/rickm/archive/2008/06/06/why-are-our-programs-still-represented-by-flat-files.aspx

======
xirium
From the article: what is keeping us tied to having our code in this format?

If your source code wasn't in text then you may not be able to use your
favourite text editor.

